# Need help deciding on a RTA Tank



## Johan Marais (28/6/17)

Good Day Everyone

I am in the market for a new mod and I did a lot of research and decided on the iJOY Captain PD270. I have never gone the RTA route before and decided I am not buying another coil again. So I want to buy a RTA tank that goes well with my MOD, meaning I wont just buy any tank ....... it has to look good too, considering all the requirements below: I have a Tank in mind ........ want your opinion about it ...... its mentioned at the end of my POST 


Easy to Build RTA (Single or Dual)
Good Quailty Build

Good Flavor/Vapor 

Black/Silver or Black/Silver 2 Tone

Don't want a Tank that you have to Vape above 80W to get fantastic good flavor & vapor
Juicy Flow Control (if not top airflow)
I was thinking about the RIP Trippers Pharaoh RTA but from alot of review a few ppl says it leaks? How true is this or is it just bad O-Rings? Other option I am considering is the OBS Engine Tank? Got some good reviews. 

Much Appreciated guys 

Regards

Johan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (28/6/17)

Johan Marais said:


> Good Day Everyone
> 
> I am in the market for a new mod and I did a lot of research and decided on the iJOY Captain PD270. I have never gone the RTA route before and decided I am not buying another coil again. So I want to buy a RTA tank that goes well with my MOD, meaning I wont just buy any tank ....... it has to look good too, considering all the requirements below: I have a Tank in mind ........ want your opinion about it ...... its mentioned at the end of my POST
> 
> ...




Hey Johan

I got myself the Pharaoh RTA, and its a dream. i enjoy the vape quality, good flavor, versatile airflow and the juice flow works like a charm.

there is a trick to wicking it but overall its easy to use. 
super build deck that holds lekker big single coils and also has great juice capacity.

there is no leaking for me, just a light sweat from condensation due to the structure of the bottom airflow on the deck.

i have to say i am very keen on the Azeroth RTA, but will wait as i have no desire to stop using this RTA

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Johan Marais (28/6/17)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> Hey Johan
> 
> I got myself the Pharaoh RTA, and its a dream. i enjoy the vape quality, good flavor, versatile airflow and the juice flow works like a charm.
> 
> ...



Hey Bearded Vaper - Your input is very much appreciated, because I really like this Pharoah Tank, it looks awesome, like its bulkiness/strong solid build, love the Extention Part and now I am just wondering ...... if I took the black iJOY Captain PD270 what would look better? The 2 tone black/stainless steel one, the completely black one or ....... the black and Gold? MMM ...... so what the best way to wick this tank, like Drip Tipper explained in his video himself? Having the cotton being folded double into the holes? Really a tough decision for me to take this tank or not ......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/6/17)

Wotofo SMM RTA. Simple to build and wick, looks great, doesn't leak and the flavour is great! Will be testing the Amitt 25 later today so my recommendation may change.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (28/6/17)

Johan Marais said:


> Hey Bearded Vaper - Your input is very much appreciated, because I really like this Pharoah Tank, it looks awesome, like its bulkiness/strong solid build, love the Extention Part and now I am just wondering ...... if I took the black iJOY Captain PD270 what would look better? The 2 tone black/stainless steel one, the completely black one or ....... the black and Gold? MMM ...... so what the best way to wick this tank, like Drip Tipper explained in his video himself? Having the cotton being folded double into the holes? Really a tough decision for me to take this tank or not ......



I would say the Full black, Murdered Out all the way like mine.




dont wick it that way at all... use 3mm to 3.5mm coils. insert your wick in tightly in order to have it fluffy coming out and trim inline with juice hole

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scott (28/6/17)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> Hey Johan
> 
> I got myself the Pharaoh RTA, and its a dream. i enjoy the vape quality, good flavor, versatile airflow and the juice flow works like a charm.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information. Helps me in my decision on a new attie. Going to spoil myself in July and had no idea what to invest in but I was keen on the Merlin mini. Do have any opinion on this deck?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (28/6/17)

Scott said:


> Thanks for the information. Helps me in my decision on a new attie. Going to spoil myself in July and had no idea what to invest in but I was keen on the Merlin mini. Do have any opinion on this deck?



There is quite a good vibe regarding the Merlin mini, however the small juice capacity puts me off. @Rob Fisher said the SMM24 is good, i will be buying one for sure, and also look at the Ammit 25 RTA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johan Marais (28/6/17)

BeardedVaper93 said:


> There is quite a good vibe regarding the Merlin mini, however the small juice capacity puts me off. @Rob Fisher said the SMM24 is good, i will be buying one for sure, and also look at the Ammit 25 RTA



What you guys think about the tank below, got good reviews

*CoilART Azeroth RTA Tank - 4.5ml 

https://www.vapeaway.co.za/collecti...le-tank-atomizer/products/coilart-azeroth-rta*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Seemo.wm (28/6/17)

Scott said:


> Thanks for the information. Helps me in my decision on a new attie. Going to spoil myself in July and had no idea what to invest in but I was keen on the Merlin mini. Do have any opinion on this deck?


Merlin mini is ok but id take the ammit 25 any day. Better build quality, and easy to build.. looks great as well.. esp in blue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Salamander (28/6/17)

The OBS Engine is a serious contender. Easy to build and wick, zero leaking and the flavour and vapour production are excellent. It has great airflow a well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagya (28/6/17)

I can also suggest you have a look at this rta. Super easy to build with the best flavour (for me that is) and clouds for days.
my serpents were shelved since i picked up this rta.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

